# Starting from scratch - DanishM's natty progress



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

So I've decided to start a journal up to track my progress after not being to the gym for 5 months after a pulled tricep and a tendon injury. I feel like it has healed pretty well by now, but I have to be careful with my triceps & left elbow, as they still feel a bit wobbly and tight - but at least now I can hold a weight up (like when doing squats) without it hurting.

I'm a former gaming addict, in that period I put on a lot of weight, which I've lost again (about 25kg). I had no idea about nutrition back then, so I pretty much starved myself to lose the weight (500-1000cals a day). This caused me to lose pretty much all the muscle I had on my body too, so I was (and still am) a weak cúnt. Took me about a year after that to get back to normal energy levels and to get my body to feel like it's working again. Wouldn't recommend doing that to anybody.

I don't know how often I'll do updates and stuff, but at least it's here now.

*Age*: 21

*Height*: 190cm

*Weight*: 79kg

*BF*: Guesstimate 14'ish%

*Gym background*:Nothing really worth mentioning. On and off for ~10 months.

*Sexy:* Hell yes.

Compound lifts when I started out till before the injury:

Squat: 20kg to 60kg

Bench press: 20kg to 55kg

Deadlift: never did it before the injury.

*Compound lifts today (5x5):*

Squat: 50kg - my knees were a bit sore from last workout, so it was quite though.

Bench press: 45kg - depends a lot how my elbow and triceps are on the day. This goes for all push exercises. This is going to be a pain in the äss!

Deadlift: 80kg - never done them before, so I started on 50kg and quickly went my way to 90kg. Could add more weight to it, but I'd rather train the proper form.

Shoulder (military) press: N/A - couldn't do them, as my tricep started acting up.

*Diet*:

I'm bulking with a calorie surplus of 350-450 calories a day. I'm trying to find the sweet spot, but I'm starting out on ~2900 calories a day with the following macros:

Protein: 200g

Fat: 95g

Carbs: 300g

Some days I'm going less carbs and protein and up my fat when I go crazy on nuts or peanut butter.

I wont be having a strict diet plan, as that wont work for me at all. So I'll be going IIFYM with a good base of healthy food.

*Supplements:*

Whey concentrate

Creatine

BCAA when I actually remember to take it with me. This is only because I like to drink something good tasting while training - pure mental thing.

Flapjacks/protein bars whenever I'm not near a good food source, or when I'm being lazy.

Caffeine pills if I've had bad sleep or if I just feel like I need a bump.

Vitamin & mineral pills.

Omega 3 capsules.

*Weaknesses*:

All excercises involving triceps - in particular shoulder presses.

My sleep pattern is ****, and some nights I only get 3-4 hours of sleep.

Not that flexible yet, but I'm working on it and have already seen a great improvement.

My gym is *45 *mins of public transport away from me...

I like pizza. Too much. Specially deep pan. With a lot of cheese. Nom nom, better go on just-eat!

*Routine:*

I haven't chosen yet, as I still need to get my body kick-started up again.

I will either go with SL 5x5, which is 3x a week or this 2-split which is 4 times a week:

Day 1 & 4 - breast, shoulder, triceps & abs:

Bench press

DB decline BP

DB shoulder press

DB side laterals

Skullcrushers

Weighted abs

Day 2 & 5 - legs, back and biceps:

Squat

Deadlift

Calf raises

Bent over barbell row

Chin-ups

Cable row

DB curls

All the excersices are 4 sets of 6-8 reps. When reaching 4x8 reps, I progress in weight and start over at a weight I can just do 4x6reps with.


*So *that's it for now... :beer:  


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Went for a 3km high pace run today and then I've biked for about 7km.

Diet wise today will be an absolute genocide as there's the Champions League final tonight! I've bought crisps, chocolate, cola, chocolate milk, nuts of all kinds and some ice cream for later and the I have a deep pan pizza and some fries on order later during the game! :thumb: If Real wins, I'll probably go out celebrate it, just to top off the absolute mess. :lol:

~9k cals + whatever I'll be drinking later.

Back to the gym on monday.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Got hangovers today and haven't been eating too much. Appetite is low, but that's fine after yesterday.

Still have some bad DOMS in my quads and right bicep, and a bit of a sore knee, but tomorrow I'm going in while the gym is nearly empty and I'll smash my PB's, no questions asked. Will be doing full body workout with compound lifts as the main thing, finishing off with some heavy leg workout - can't wait to feel my hams on fire!

I'll start on the new routine next week.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

good luck mate.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> good luck mate.


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sexy: Hell yes.

u're a piece of work @DanishM all the best !

by the way , how did ur movie project go ?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Wish I could eat that bulking or not - good luck


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Sexy: Hell yes.
> 
> u're a piece of work @DanishM all the best !
> 
> by the way , how did ur movie project go ?


Haha, gotta sell yourself, right? 

Thanks Anna! 

It went pretty well, everything is done now and I've never been this happy to have something done! I've showed it to some directors and a couple of actors, and they have nothing but good things to say about it, so I hope it goes down well!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

post a clip when u can @DanishM ! judging by your sense of humor must e hilarious ! even for a Danish guy !!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

saxondale said:


> Wish I could eat that bulking or not - good luck


Hah! Trust me, I wish I was allowed to eat more too! I could keep on eating and eating the whole day if I'd have to. I literally have no "full" feeling! 

And cheers mate :beer:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

anna1 said:


> post a clip when u can @DanishM ! judging by your sense of humor must e hilarious ! even for a Danish guy !!


"Even for a Danish guy" :lol: I'll try to remember to post a clip when I'm allowed to. Right now and for some weeks I'm not allowed to show it to anybody else but the people involved, not even clips.

And yes, I am hilarious btw. At least I often burst out laughing of my own jokes... :whistling:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Was under the assumption you were a beast, lift wise!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Was under the assumption you were a beast, lift wise!


Assumption? I am a beast!! j/k. :lol:

Haha, how come mate?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Proper shït the last 2 days. Yesterday didn't go to the gym, as a friend would come into town today - so we would go to the gym together... Shows out that he meant next tuesday.. :mellow: My refrig/fridge died on me, so now I have nothing to keep food cool and I can't afford a new one. :cursing:

Only had 3 hours of sleep last night, as some fücking birds in my garden kept waking me up + the postman came with a package at like 8.30am. My train was canceled, so I had to bike for about 6km to visit a friend. Luckily he drove he home.

Haven't had **** to eat the whole day pretty much as I've been so busy. So gym was really though and I had no energy at all. The gym was quite packed and there was a queue to the squat/deadlift/front row rack. People was staring me down the whole workout, but I didn't let my ego get away with me by adding more weight (there was an old flame of mine lol), rather stay safe.

Managed DL 90kg 3 sets of 5 reps, form was shaky so I didn't want to add more weight.

Squat was an absolute disgrace. 40kg 3 sets of 5 - **** form and it felt like I was about to collapse under the weight multiple times. I think my squat issue is purely psychological, as I feel like it could crush me lol - even when there's a safety bar to catch it if it should slip.

Bench was ok, but I had a really hard time pushing with my left arm. 45kg 4 sets 6 reps.

After this I didn't really have much energy left, so I ended the workout with some calf raises on the seated leg press machine. Did 4 sets of 12 reps with 88kg with full ROM and stopping in each end. Was planning to do some bicep curls in the end, just to get the pump - but had absolutely no energy left!

And here's a little bicep pose for you sexy fückers out there!:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Didn't realise you had a journal mate, defo in


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Forget biceps, triceps training is where its at


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Didn't realise you had a journal mate, defo in


 :beer:



saxondale said:


> Forget biceps, triceps training is where its at


I know mate, but I have to limit triceps training in general due to the triceps/tendon injury that I'm building up from atm., that will also limit my progression rate in exercises that requires a lot of triceps involvement, as I have to be careful with it and not push it over the limit.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Now when I'm here anyways... Diet has been rough as I have no cooling opportunities, but I've got my macros to fit.

Lack of sleep last night again as I got held awake, but got some heavy cardio in instead!  Also went to the gym today just because I was around there anyways. Did 30 mins of slow cardio.

Back to the weights Friday morning if I can make it fit that day, as I have quite a busy schedule atm. If not then It'll be Saturday.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lack of sleep last night again, but got some heavy cardio in instead!

dirrrrrty bastard @DanishM


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

anna1 said:


> Lack of sleep last night again, but got some heavy cardio in instead!
> 
> dirrrrrty bastard @DanishM


I take care of my cardiovascular health, why is that such a bad thing?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

none at all baby boy as long the other party enjoys it too ...


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Haha, of course love - no worries right there! :tongue:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Haha, of course love - no worries right there! :tongue:


maybe for u ..


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Come to Denmark and I'll let you be the judge of that. 

Now time for the night snack which will consist of 50g cashews and 200g of "skyr" which is a protein rich Icelandic yogurt.

Final macros for today: P:193 F: 97 C: 303 - fits almost perfectly!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

*PROGRESS:*

Alright, after a week I've gone from 79kg to 79,6kg, which shows that my numbers have been pretty spot on. Lifting number wise, my lifts are still the same, and I've had some knee pain whenever i bend my legs/do a squat motion. Diet has been consistent calorie and macro wise, except for the one day. Still no refrig/freezer, so getting good food is a pain in the ass and requires multiple visits to the store every day.

Last night I did a couple of hours searching around what my knee problem could be, and it looks like it's down to my insanely tight hamstrings (along with weak lower abdominal muscles) which forces too much weight onto my knees (and lower back) when doing squats.

So I'll be switching out squats for something else whilst I try to work on my hamstring tightness.

I'll be doing hamstring stretches twice a day from now on, instead of only at nights. To put it into perspective, if I stand with my legs straight, I can only reach 10-15cm past my knees with my fingers - so there's a lot of work for me! I think it's a chronic thing, as I've never been able to do reach further than I do now.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Family birthday today, pizza crisps and all that crap.

Just came back from the gym at a little past 3am, and I'm completely fücked, so freaking tired.

Had no energy as it was so late + poor diet for the day. Pretty much only managed to deadlift, and then my energy went away completely. New PR on the deadlift though.

Deadlift: 5x 70kg, 5x 90kg 4x 95kg.

Bench: 4 sets of 5 reps 45kg.

Did overhand shoulder press till failure with an oly barbell to finish it off. Had a bit of this and that in between the sets and exercises, but nothing worth mentioning.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Went to the gyn today feeling stressed and tired as it's exam season for me. 1 done, 5 to go. Still got quite a good session out of it.

Squat: 50kg 3 sets of 5 reps.

Deadlift:70-80kg 3 sets of 5 reps didn't feel comfortable today

Bench press: 45kg 3 sets of 8 reps. Comfortable, not going to failure.

BB shoulder press: 30kg 1 set of 8 and then another to failure. (10 reps)

Calf raises: 88kg 3 sets of 8 reps. Burning like a mofo.

Seated row on the machine: 47kg 2 sets of 8 reps.

Now in the train home to finish my macros.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Here's todays diet - any comments are welcome, as always! I bought 275g of chicken breast (this normally costs £3.50 here in Denmark, I found it for £2.30) and it had 350grams in it when I weighed it out - so happy! 

My fridge is still broken, and I can't afford a new one, so fresh food is quite hard to get by atm. Miss my eggs and "skyr" :turned:

Been working on mobility twice a day, and whilst I do this, I wont be squatting till I feel comfortable in my knees. My knees (just under the knee shell) hurt like a mofo after last session. I'll be doing leg and ham curls on the machine along with one I can't remember what's called, which works your glutes 

Also thinking about switching deadlifts to rack pulls of the same reason, but I'll have to see if deadlifting has the impact on my knees as squats.

Back to the gym tomorrow, still haven't decided which program to use - so I'm doing full body as of now, also to get the feeling of the motions.



EDIT: fiber content is not correct in the picture, it is really higher than that.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Super Greens.... :surrender:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Super Greens.... :surrender:


Tropical flavoured one isn't that bad mate. Tastes like some cheap, bad squash/juice - but it is drinkable. Unflavoured had me gagging and throwing up in my mouth afterwards :lol: I bought some when they had half price on them... I've not noticed any changes/differences after taking it though, so it's probably not worth shït.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Tropical flavoured one isn't that bad mate. Tastes like some cheap, bad squash/juice - but it is drinkable. Unflavoured had me gagging and throwing up in my mouth afterwards :lol: I bought some when they had half price on them... I've not noticed any changes/differences after taking it though, so it's probably not worth shït.


I tried the Orange one and also the other one at the time. Cranberry and Ponegrante or something like that?

Orange one was "ok", but the little bits and texture was rank :lol: Had it twice in two days and couldn't stomach it anymore. Sitting in my supp box still :lol:


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Come to Denmark and I'll let you be the judge of that.
> 
> Now time for the night snack which will consist of 50g cashews and 200g of "skyr" which is a protein rich Icelandic yogurt.
> 
> Final macros for today: P:193 F: 97 C: 303 - fits almost perfectly!


I was in Copenhagen for NYE and a Danish guy I was chatting to about lifting was telling me about that yoghurt. Are you in Copenhagen?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> I tried the Orange one and also the other one at the time. Cranberry and Ponegrante or something like that?
> 
> Orange one was "ok", but the little bits and texture was rank :lol: Had it twice in two days and couldn't stomach it anymore. Sitting in my supp box still :lol:


You just have to get used to the flavour. Try to read how I felt about it in the start: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation/257889-nutri-super-greens-piece-help-me-out.html :lol: Huge difference now, as you get used to the spirulina (i think it is) flavour.

Just have some strong liquorice ready to take away the harsh aftertaste :thumb:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> I was in Copenhagen for NYE and a Danish guy I was chatting to about lifting was telling me about that yoghurt. Are you in Copenhagen?


Yeah mate, I live near Copenhagen. Why did you spend NYE here? :lol:


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Yeah mate, I live near Copenhagen. Why did you spend NYE here? :lol:


What all my mates ask, I'm all over the place. Know some girls there I know through friends and fvck knows how but they also come over to London a lot. We stayed with one of them in Frederiksberg.

If I am over again I'm going to try make it to KB18. Got too mangled on NYE to make it out the next night!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> What all my mates ask, I'm all over the place. Know some girls there I know through friends and fvck knows how but they also come over to London a lot. We stayed with one of them in Frederiksberg.
> 
> If I am over again I'm going to try make it to KB18. Got too mangled on NYE to make it out the next night!


Nice! We have some good looking birds here for sure! :whistling: Frederiksberg is a nice place indeed, a little snobby place of Copenhagen :lol:

Let me know if you go here!  KB18 is a pretty nice place, it just floods with drugs in there, and people can be quite violent :lol: Once I ended up in a fight with one of the doormen, as he put me down on the floor when I hadn't done anything wrong... (I'm not a violent guy at all - probably one of the calmest people around) :lol:


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Nice! We have some good looking birds here for sure! :whistling: Frederiksberg is a nice place indeed, a little snobby place of Copenhagen :lol:
> 
> Let me know if you go here!  KB18 is a pretty nice place, it just floods with drugs in there, and people can be quite violent :lol: Once I ended up in a fight with one of the doormen, as he put me down on the floor when I hadn't done anything wrong... (I'm not a violent guy at all - probably one of the calmest people around) :lol:


ha ha I will, there sure are some hot girls there, I think I'd just struggle to find one under 5ft11, felt like such a short **** out there!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

PortsladeMan said:


> ha ha I will, there sure are some hot girls there, I think I'd just struggle to find one under 5ft11, felt like such a short **** out there!


I'm 6ft3 and sometimes I feel short :lol: Right now I'm seeing a bird who's like 6ft1-6ft2, so I can imagine if you feel short here 

But don't worry, there are also short girls here! Just take a tour down "strøget" and pick up some girl and take her there in the evening!  Girls are pretty open to doing things like that.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Today I worked on my chest, shoulders & triceps:

Bench press: 50kg; 8 7, 45kg: 8, 40kg: 12

BB Shoulder press: 30kg: 8 8 8 6

DB side laterals: 6kg: 8 8 3 - this aggravated something just over my triceps, so had to cut short.

French press: Tried but failed. This seriously takes a toll on my elbow and the tendon I've injured. I have to find something else as a triceps isolation movement.

EDIT: forgot about diet part... Shït.

Apparently it's some holiday here today, so shops are closed. I have no meat or any protein source other than whey, so I had to order some fast food. Double burger (600g meat - fairly lean actually) and a deep pan pizza... Don't know my macros, but it tasted good.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

*Bench press*: 50kg: 7, 45kg: 8, 8, 7

*Deadlift*: 90kg: 3, 4, 4. Had a hard time with keeping tight and breathing. Almost passed out on the last rep.

*BB shoulder press (alternating behind and in front of head)*: 30kg: 8, 8, 7, 6

*Machine rows*: 47kg: 5, 5, 4

Then did *supersets* of leg extension and hamstring curls.

*Leg extension*: 79kg: 10, 10, 10, 10

*Hamstring curls*: 87kg: 10, 10, 10, 10

*Calf raises*: 87kg: 10, 10, 10.

Did some assisted dips in the end.

As expected my hamstrings are stronger than my quads. That's not normal from what I've read though :lol:

Had too much to eat outside my apartment, so have been unable to track calories and macros, but I know that I've had a calorie surplus coming from bad food sources. Had at least 170g protein a day too.

Just started creatine, so weight should go up from water retention.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Creatine has been loaded now (been taking it for a week now). Added 3kg to the weight.

I'm cutting the creatine off again, as it's giving me face bloat/swelling. When I look down, I can see my left cheek lol. I pretty much have the face of a fat man atm., and that's just not going to work! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Creatine has been loaded now (been taking it for a week now). Added 3kg to the weight.
> 
> I'm cutting the creatine off again, as it's giving me face bloat/swelling. When I look down, I can see my left cheek lol. I pretty much have the face of a fat man atm., and that's just not going to work! :lol:


How were you loading it?

I take 5g a day, no need to load imo mate


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> How were you loading it?
> 
> I take 5g a day, no need to load imo mate


Yeah, worded it out bad. Not been loading it, I've just taken 5g a day, but it's in my system now 

Either it's the creatine or I've had a minor blood clot (as my left side of the face is a bit numb) :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Yeah, worded it out bad. Not been loading it, I've just taken 5g a day, but it's in my system now
> 
> Either it's the creatine or I've had a minor blood clot (as my left side of the face is a bit numb) :lol:


Ah right! Was gunna say :laugh:

How long has it been like it for?


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

DanishM said:


> Creatine has been loaded now (been taking it for a week now). Added 3kg to the weight.I'm cutting the creatine off again, as it's giving me face bloat/swelling. When I look down, I can see my left cheek lol. I pretty much have the face of a fat man atm., and that's just not going to work! :lol:


3kg added from one week of creatine ?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Ah right! Was gunna say :laugh:
> 
> How long has it been like it for?


Since last morning when I woke up. My face bloated last time I took creatine too, so I'll put my money on that. 



stoatman said:


> 3kg added from one week of creatine ?


Not only from the creatine mate, also had a lot of **** to eat the last couple of days, so I'm retaining a lot of water + some more fat.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Since last morning when I woke up. My face bloated last time I took creatine too, so I'll put my money on that.
> 
> Not only from the creatine mate, also had a lot of **** to eat the last couple of days, so I'm retaining a lot of water + some more fat.


hmm strange, you using normal standard mono or creapure?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> hmm strange, you using normal standard mono or creapure?


This time I'm using creapure. It's not that uncommon if you make a google search, either from retention or an allergic reaction to creatine.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

*Weight*: 81,4kg - yesterday morning.

*Deadlift*: 70kg: 5, 90kg: 5, 100kg: 4, 5, 2, 4. Lost focus in one of the sets, as a freaking hot girl was stretching out right next to me.

*Bench press*: 50kg: 6, 6, 6, 5.

*BB shoulder press*: 30kg: 8, 8, 7, 7.

*Lat pulldown*: 47kg: 7, 6, 6, 5

*DB curls*: 12,5kg: 8, 8, 6. Concentration curls till failure.

*Glute kickback*: 85kg(?): 8, 8, 8, 7

*Supersets* of leg extensions and ham curls.

*Leg extension*: 79kg: 10, 10, 9, 8

*Ham curls*: 87kg: 10, 10, 10, 8.

New *deadlift PB with 100kg*. I was in the gym for roughly *2½ hours* (½ hour warm up and cool down combined), still felt energized afterwards.

I'm thinking about doing *this fullbody workout as my routine for now*, as it's exam season which has also caused me to not have time for workouts the past week. I'll be doing this with *1 day on 2 days off*, which means just over 2 workouts a week. That should be enough for the body to recover.

My knee is doing so much better now, after I decided not to squat anymore. So I've found the cause to the problem, and it doesn't seem like I'll be taking squats back into my routine in the future. My mobility is going nowhere in my hamstrings, which is very frustrating.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

On a side note, I can already feel quite a difference in muscle mass in my back, lats, chest and upper abs. Triceps are also getting better and better, and my elbow is getting better and better.

I just have a muscle imbalance, the right side is growing quicker than the left. But all in all, things are going well! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Good work mate


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good work mate


Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Bad workout today, feeling too stressed about my upcoming exams on monday and tuesday. I was pretty much completely done after deadlifts (actually I was before that tbh - had to drag myself there in the first place).

Bad form on DL today, my lats/upper back aren't strong enough to stay in position (chest up, lats/shoulder blades back), to get a good form. Need to work on those, before I injure my back from these DL's.

Benched 50kg 5x5, failed on the last rep so had to do a sort of roll of shame.

The rest was just average at most for me - no energy and my mind just wasn't there today. I even took a scoop of The Curse PWO, but didn't feel a thing - Probably wont be able to fall asleep later on because of that... :sneaky2:

Diet has been decent today, after some useless days. Still no fridge.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Keep at it mate. You are doing ok


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Keep at it mate. You are doing ok


Thanks mate. Everything will be much better after next week, all exams will be done by then and I get a little fridge! Can't wait to have some food on hand! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Stick at it bud


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Stick at it bud


 :beer:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

*Gym *for the first time since last time - duh! About 2 weeks, just been busy with stuff, and people. 3 hours sleep last night, but finally had some time to go to the gym today. Took 2 scoops of The Curse, didn't feel a thing. Fücking horrible PWO! Keep in mind that normally I can feel 100mg caffeine...

Diet has been ****, but I've kept it roughly at maintenance in the period without training. Fridge SHOULD hopefully arrive tomorrow.

Did an "pump" upper body session (4sets 6-8 reps) today consisting of DL, BP, military press, shrugs, seated rows, lat pulldowns, lat raises, dips and curls. Felt good to get the pump in my body, but I got absolutely no pump in my chest today (it was like I pressed with my lats instead of chest today... It just felt.. Different.), which is odd as I normally do - will have to tuck in better next time. It's incredible how much the pump actually does, went in with a t-shirt a bit too big and on the way out it looked fitted. :thumb:

I was so freaking hungry post workout. Smashed 700grams of pasta salat with chicken and turkey bacon on my way home, came home and made 400g chicken breast and 125g rice. I'm bloating like a balloon and feeling very tired right now and I'm about to get carb cravings - that's why I try to keep my carbs fairly low in general, and up the fats instead. :lol:

Planning to do legs tomorrow or Sunday, whichever day I can make work for me.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good to see you are back in the gym mate  :cool2:


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

DanishM said:


> This time I'm using creapure. It's not that uncommon if you make a google search, either from retention or an allergic reaction to creatine.


I don't see how someone could be allergic to creatine as it's a natural thing to the body it's sort of like being allergic to water lol


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good to see you are back in the gym mate  :cool2:


Indeed, I've been stressed out for not being there for so long. Now I just have to get back into some sort of a routine again. Oh well, it's just a little obstacle on the looong journey! 



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> I don't see how someone could be allergic to creatine as it's a natural thing to the body it's sort of like being allergic to water lol


That's what I thought too, but then again, some people are also allergic to water :lol: It's actually not that uncommon from the quick read I had. I'll see how I react to creatine soon enough, as I'll take it back in at some point.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mate enjoy the journey and learn from your errors :cool2:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Good job in the gym mate. :thumbup1:

Sounds like one hell of a workout with 3 big compounds there. I know what you mean about the pump, same thing with my t-shirts and the sleeves, struggle putting it back on sometimes :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Good job in the gym mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Sounds like one hell of a workout with 3 big compounds there. I know what you mean about the pump, same thing with my t-shirts and the sleeves, struggle putting it back on sometimes :lol:


Thanks mate!

Yeah, it was quite cruel today, but that was mainly because of the lack of sleep. Normally I would have loved it this way. Didn't hit big weights today though, to spare myself and let myself to get through it all. When I get back into a routine, this will be easy peasy. :beer:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Been a bit sick for last couple of days, so I've just stayed in.

Fridge hasn't arrived, fückers. So diet is still absolutely shït... I've ordered from somewhere else, and it should arrive on monday.

Made an order for some supplements from Myprotein; Protein smoothie, psyllium husks, blueberry & pineapple impact whey, choc banana isolate and big tub of omega-3. All came in at £85 - happy days.

Will go to the gym tomorrow if I'm feeling better.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Not bad mate. I also find multi vitamins are good to have aswell. 

Any reason why you haven't had a fridge? You live alone?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Not bad mate. I also find multi vitamins are good to have aswell.
> 
> Any reason why you haven't had a fridge? You live alone?


Yeah, I have to buy multi vits too, but those I buy in store, as I get them for a good price and they are superior to the ones from the bulk suppliers.

I live alone mate, my fridge just suddenly broke... So I've been on the look for a new one that I can afford for a while now.. It's really hard to live without a fridge!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

I can imagine haha sounds a nightmare mate.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Went to the gym on Thursday.

Overall a great upper body session till my shoulder started hurting from doing flies. This does happen frequently when doing flies, so I think I'll scratch that away for now.

Deadlift form is greatly improving and I pulled 80kg for 10 reps x 3.

Post workout I ate 20 nuggets and instantly went drinking till I got quite tipsy. :lol:

Should have done legs yesterday, but due to hangovers and no sleep at all I'll do that today.

Can't wait to fall down the stairs at the train station again! :thumb:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

You make sure arms are straight during flys mate? Sometimes if they go upwards (like 11 and 1 on the clock) it can make your shoulders hurt


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Did legs half heartedly yesterday, the gym was full so I got ****ed at people when they stood waiting for what I was doing. Tomorrow is upper body day and first day I'll get some real food to eat in a while.

Been fücking busy and stressed lately, 2-3 hours sleep a night for a long time now, horrible diet. But at least it's my friends keeping me busy, so it's all good.

Got my fridge now and next week is going to be good training and diet wise.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Good upper body session late last night. Shoulders and biceps are on fire today.

Tried out some DB bench presses yesterday, definitely gives a better pump and burn in the pecs - may switch over to doing them, probably alternate between them.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

DanishM said:


> Good upper body session late last night. Shoulders and biceps are on fire today.
> 
> Tried out some DB bench presses yesterday, definitely gives a better pump and burn in the pecs - may switch over to doing them, probably alternate between them.


DB bench is a good one. Personally it gives me a better range of motion. I don't barbell bench anymore.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Captain lats said:


> DB bench is a good one. Personally it gives me a better range of motion. I don't barbell bench anymore.


Yeah, that was what I was feeling mate. It was quite challenging to get used to it though, dumbbells were flying in all directions in the start :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Absolutely devastated today, had one bad news after the other and I'm literally in tears. Need to get out and go to the gym and just go mad on the punching bags and let my worries free.

And I just noticed all the people in Simpsons only have 4 fingers :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Benched 55kg for a few reps. New (old) PR.

Deadlift: 100kg, puked and then passed out. First rep went up really well, got the second one up and everything went black. Didn't hurt myself though, so that's good.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Congrats on PB mate.

Hope you're okay now from DL?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Congrats on PB mate.
> 
> Hope you're okay now from DL?


Thanks mate. My right shoulder is quite sore, may have gone down on that, but it doesn't feel like anything serious.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Fullbody today. 2½ hours in the gym with lots of salt and water. Did pretty well on all lifts except legs. Too many exercises to write down lol.

All in all a good day today!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

My friends dragged me into McD today. We then had a eating competition where the winner got the burgers, drinks and dessert for free.

Managed to eat 11 cheeseburgers with a large coke and a large milkshake. Then had a nice McFlurry with smarties after I won  Feeling bloated like fúck right now though...

Oh well. I won!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like I need to up my calories as the weight gain is stalling. Upping calories carefully to 3100-3200 now and then I'll see what happens and adjust accordingly.

I'd say that my bodyfat is roughly the same as when I began.

Taking a cold shower and then heading off to the gym now. Today I'll do deads with less weight, more reps. Will also do a deload on all of my lifts so I can keep on adding weight progressively every workout.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

do we have a progress picture in here? i still imagine you as that fat Chinese kid from your old avi...


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> do we have a progress picture in here? i still imagine you as that fat Chinese kid from your old avi...


That's a part of the charm, isn't it? :lol:

I'll post a couple up in the next days mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Pics will be interesting mate.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Pics will be interesting mate.


No they wont. :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Had a good upper body session today. Lowered weights today to prevent stalling just yet.

DL 80kg 2 sets of 8

Back extension machine: 87kg(?) 3 sets of 10

BP 40kg 4 sets of 8

Chest fly machine 40kg 2 sets of 6

Standing shoulder press: 25kg 3 sets of 8

Rows: 40kg 3 sets of 8, *my biceps get tired before I can feel anything in my upper back, suggestions?*

Lat pulldowns 40kg 3 sets of 8

Ab crunch machine: 70-something kg 3 sets of 10

Dips from a platform: 3 sets of 8

Curls: EZ-bar 15kg 3 sets of 10 - gives a much better burn than DB's.

I think that's all


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Proper workout that mate, nice work!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Beast workout mate, well in


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm the same with EZ-bar gives me better pump than any other bicep lift,I always use it for barbell curls


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Try wearing straps for your rows


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Adz said:


> Proper workout that mate, nice work!





Dan94 said:


> Beast workout mate, well in


Cheers guys! :beer: Yeah, I like my workouts like this, with a lot of volume!



Peace frog said:


> I'm the same with EZ-bar gives me better pump than any other bicep lift,I always use it for barbell curls


I just tried it a couple of weeks ago, as I saw some big beast at my gym doing it :lol: I don't think I'll go back to DB's again!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Prince Adam said:


> Try wearing straps for your rows


Cheers mate, will buy some straps. Any in particular you can recommend, or is a generic one good enough for this and for deadlifts? (could feel my grip getting very weak at 110kg)


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

@Boshlop @Dan94 Here's a progress picture of the last 6-7 weeks (Didn't take one from the start). I'm quite happy considering how little I've put into it. Training 1, max 2 times a week, skipping workouts when I've been busy with more important stuff etc, not to talk about my absolute **** diet :lol:

I don't know how to pose/flex though :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Back, shoulders and arms defo improved mate! Progress overall.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Back, shoulders and arms defo improved mate! Progress overall.


Yeah, also quite happy with my chest development. In general just happy about the progress contra what I've put into it. When I started I didn't even have muscles on my back to flex :lol:

I'll put more into it when school starts again, as gym will be on the way home anyways.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

*Weight update*: sitting stable on 82.5-83kg haven't been to the gym in over a week, only done a bit of running. And alcohol binging.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Naughty. :tongue:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Naughty. :tongue:


Gotta get the most out of the end of vacation before school starts again!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Merkleman said:


> Why no drugs? What's going on?
> 
> Good progress mate


Haha, why would I take any if I'm not even investing enough effort into it? Waste of time, money and I don't want to risk my health for it... :lol: I'm going to stay natty forever... :tongue:

Cheers mate :beer:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How's the diet now you've got a fridge mate? :lol: :tongue:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> How's the diet now you've got a fridge mate? :lol: :tongue:


Fück you. :lol:

Naah, it's been good (read: not shïtty). Have been making big pots of meat and stuff and kept it in the fridge. Nice and easy to eat! But I have been out pretty much every single day, and not all days have been good - and the meals have been filled up with champagne, wine and spirits. My body feels like **** tbh  Will be going to the gym on friday/saturday. I swear! :lol:


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hope everything's good mate. :beer:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Hope everything's good mate. :beer:





Merkleman said:


> Another solider down.. Dropping like flies ffs.


Life is amazing, but right now there's absolutely no time for lifting. So much school work, a girl keeping me occupied and then just generally enjoying life... Also working on something at the moment, which is taking quite a lot of time... 

Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Ah @DanishM long time no speak 

This is the first time I've realized you had a log :lol:


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Echo said:


> Ah @DanishM long time no speak
> 
> This is the first time I've realized you had a log :lol:


Yeah mate, how's it going?

Meh, idk how much this is getting updated anyways. I'll try to when I actually lift again haha. :beer:


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Yeah mate, how's it going?
> 
> Meh, idk how much this is getting updated anyways. I'll try to when I actually lift again haha. :beer:


Not bad, back to Uni next week

Busy at the moment are you haha? School work, or just busy in general?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Echo said:


> Not bad, back to Uni next week
> 
> Busy at the moment are you haha? School work, or just busy in general?


Are you looking forward to thay? Haha 

School, work and my GF, probably moving soon too... 'nuff said. :lol: I'm lucky if I have an hour to myself every night.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Are you looking forward to thay? Haha
> 
> School, work and my GF, probably moving soon too... 'nuff said. :lol: I'm lucky if I have an hour to myself every night.


Yeah I am haha, just had to fork out £300 for 3 textbooks I needed for the year :mellow:

Ah well, hopefully it'll calm down soon 

I've just made a new ongoing journal btw: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/277307-echos-recomposition-journal.html


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How's it going mate? Been a while


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> How's it going mate? Been a while


Wonderfully, moved together with my GF and generally just busy with school and work - and her...

Geez, valentines day coming up soon! It's stressful to find a good restaurant... I found the perfect one, called to try to get a table, he laughed and said they had been fully booked for over 4 months :lol:

How's everything going with you mate?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Wonderfully, moved together with my GF and generally just busy with school and work - and her...
> 
> Geez, valentines day coming up soon! It's stressful to find a good restaurant... I found the perfect one, called to try to get a table, he laughed and said they had been fully booked for over 4 months :lol:
> 
> How's everything going with you mate?


Good to hear mate sounds like life is serving you pretty well!

All good here thanks. Training good, operation soon and started a new job just before Christmas, so not bad at all


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Good to hear mate sounds like life is serving you pretty well!
> 
> All good here thanks. Training good, operation soon and started a new job just before Christmas, so not bad at all


Glad for hear mate!  How did everything about the operation go? Do you have to pay for it yourself?

Congratulations with the job! Hope it's good!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Glad for hear mate!  How did everything about the operation go? Do you have to pay for it yourself?
> 
> Congratulations with the job! Hope it's good!


Yeah consultation went good mate. I'm actually having it done end of next month

I had to pay mate - going to Belgium for it. Much cheaper for the same op.

Cheers mate. It's an apprenticeship in admin so yeah it's good, lots of variety and good bunch


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Dan94 said:


> Yeah consultation went good mate. I'm actually having it done end of next month
> 
> I had to pay mate - going to Belgium for it. Much cheaper for the same op.
> 
> Cheers mate. It's an apprenticeship in admin so yeah it's good, lots of variety and good bunch


Sounds excellent! How much will you have to pay for it?

Let me know how it goes! Looking forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

DanishM said:


> Sounds excellent! How much will you have to pay for it?
> 
> Let me know how it goes! Looking forward to seeing the results!


£2300 for the op mate. Still cheap though compared to £4000-£6000 in the UK! Plus seems much better results.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Hows it going @DanishM


----------

